# What am i?



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I got these 3 at a auction, and don't know what they are..


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

amandahalterman said:


> I got these 3 at a auction, and don't know what they are..


There all hens


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Don't know if you are talking about gender, or color or breed, but the one on the left is a buff, the one on the right almost is a blue color on the bottom, and the one in the middle is just beautiful!! How's that for no help at all!! Sorry!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry ... I'm with fuzziebutt ...

I love the blue/grey one ...  On a side note ...


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I was wondering if u knew what breed they are? They are all hens, from left her name is barbeque, then the middle is ruby, the black one is Fred, I know it's a boys name but my son named her,


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fred is just great. i want one.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

rob said:


> fred is just great. i want one.


Do u know what Fred is, what breed?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay, the top hen who is on the left is most likely a New Hampshire Red or a Hybrid Red Sex Link with RIR blood.

The black neck hen in the back makes me think Blue Rock, maybe Blue Orpington.

The front one is a mystery. Her coloring immediately makes me think a Brown/Red/Buff Sussex, but they are pretty rare in the U.S. If she has little feathers on her legs then I would say a Buff Brahma.


----------



## Helens-Hens (Oct 17, 2012)

a warren , a bluebelle and the last one looks like another crossbreed , very nice they are too


----------

